# Help/Burlap hat for scarecrow



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, you have a few options. 
One is to decide on a form, like a milk bucket, and cover it in plastic wrap.
Take a wide circle of burlap. Make sure it's about 18-20 across, then add for the brim, so if you want a 4 inch brim, it might be 20+4, 24 inches in diameter.
Soak the burlap circle in monster mud and shape it over the form, making sure to get the brim to lay flat all around it, (There will be wrinkles and puckers, this isn't felt, but that's part of the charm) then tie it close to the base of the form with a bit of twine. Then start layering on monster mud, a layer at a time until the hat has the relative thickness of the photos at Pumpkinrot.
When it's dry, remove the form, paint as you wish and glue the hat to your scarecrow's head.

Another option might be a "pieced hat", a hat made from attached pieces instead of shaped felt like most hats. In this case, you'd sew or staple a wide band of fabric around the form (again, like a milk bucket or a giant coffee can). 
You'd cut out a circle for the top and sew it on, and a ring for the brim.
Then, you again slather in monster mud.

I'm not Pumpkinrot, but that's what I would try.
Hey, ya never know. This may be the one topic that gets Pumpkinrot to say hi to all his admirerers and give a fan some tips.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I saw some burlap at Lowe's today and it reminded me of this thread. Anyway, why not find a hat you like, either similar or not to Pumpkinrots, and sew on burlap over that? Seems like it'd be easier than making one or forming one. Add the monster mud if you want or whatever.

I'm sure you can find a hat you like somewhere - ebay, thrift store. Just FYI, the burlap at Lowe's is 3' by 25' and $8.


----------

